# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Çfarë është feja?

## Albo

Duke marre shkas se sa kollaj e lakojne fjalen "fe" apo "besim" disa anetare, desha tu shtroj nje pyetje direkte per diskutim qe ka per qellim te perkufizoje qarte e sakte fjalen "fe" apo "besim".

*Cfare eshte feja per ju?*

Ju ftoj te gjithe te jepni mendim, qofte edhe i gabuar, e rendesishme eshte qe ky mendim te jete mendimi juaj personal.

Albo

----------


## DeuS

...dhe pasi ti pergjigjeni pyetjes se mesiperme, e cila rrjedh nga debatet e fundit ketu, pergjigjuni edhe pyetjes time :

Perse ka kaq shume fe ne bote ?

Mos te dalim pastaj qe kush eshte e drejte dhe kush jo ...

Pergjigja ime per ty : " Feja eshte shkolla e Besimit ne ZOT , e cila ne realitet nuk vlen te quhet ndryshe pervec se , faktori kryesor i luftes "

----------


## liliella

feja eshte nje treg shit-bleres 

ca blejn mekatet 
ca shesin fajet

----------


## marcus1

Cfare eshte feja? Feja ne pergjithesi eshte dicka njerezore, pra e krijuar nga njerezit, por e veshur me nje mantel Hyjnor. 

Feja eshte lufte,

Feja eshte percarje,

Feja eshte urrejtje,

Feja eshte vetedrejtesi,

Feja eshte tregti,

Feja eshte hipokrizi,

Feja eshte farisaizem,

Feja eshte opium, 

Nese nuk bini dakort me fjalet e mia, kthehuni pak mbrapa dhe shihni me kujdes historine. Lufterat me te medhaja dhe masakrat me te medhaja jane bere ne emer te fese, ne emer te Zotit.

Po a hedh poshte kjo gje egzistencen e Zotit, a hedh poshte dashurine e Zotit, a hedhe poshte faktin se ka njerez qe e perjetojne Zotin dhe lumturine e tyre te vetme e gjejne vetem ne Te? Kurren e kurres, mos u befte qe te dale nga goja ime kjo gje. 

Per mua qe jam i krishter, Feja ime e vetme, nese do ta quaja te tille, eshte vetem Krishti. Ai eshte feja ime, pasi eshte gjithckaja ime.

----------


## Shpresmiri

> Po a hedh poshte kjo gje egzistencen e Zotit, a hedh poshte dashurine e Zotit, a hedhe poshte faktin se ka njerez qe e perjetojne Zotin dhe lumturine e tyre te vetme e gjejne vetem ne Te? Kurren e kurres, mos u befte qe te dale nga goja ime kjo gje.


Pikërisht këtë doja ta thoja edhe unë. Askush nuk po e mohon se në histori ka pasur keqpërdorime të fesë, madje do thoja se edhe sot ka keqpërdorime të fesë. Do të jem i guximshëm dhe të them edhe këtë: do të ketë keqpërdorime edhe në të ardhmën!
Për fat të keq shembujt e këqinj që pabesimtarët i kanë hasur tek besimtarët shpesh herë kanë ndikuar që me dyshim të shikohet në fe, mirëpo kjo nuk është arsye e mjaftueshme që feja të shpallet si diçka e keqe.
E pra, edhe pse hasim në ndryshimin ndër njerëz ekziston barazia themelore: në dinjitetin e natyrës së tij, në lirinë e zgjedhjes, në fatin e përbashkët. Mirëpo nuk ekziston barazi në shumë dhurata dhe cilësi me të cilat Zoti i pasuron njerëzit. Sikurse nuk ekzistojnë dy faqe të njëjta, ashtu nuk janë as dy persona të njëjtë. Mirëpo ky nuk është shkak që ta akuzojmë Zotin se është i padrejtë, sepse edhe ai është i lirë të japë dhuratat e veta si të dojë. As nuk është ky justifikim që të krijojmë mure të ndarësisë ndërmjet njerëzve për shkak të ngjyrës së lëkurës, fushës kulturale dhe nacionalitetit të cilit i takojnë. Ajo çka i bashkon njerëzit është shumë më e madhe se ajo çka i ndanë. Dhe kjo duhet të mjaftojë që tu jipen të gjithëve të drejta të barabarta dhe të nxitet angazhimi i solidaritetit ndër njerëz.

Nëse i shikojmë vetëm shembujt e pashembulltë atëherë me të vërtetë s`kemi "arsye" të besojmë. Por, nuk ekzistojnë vetëm besimtarë të këqinj. Për mua më me rëndësi është se ekzistojnë besimtarë të vërtetë.

----------


## Fjala e drejte

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Duke marre shkas se sa kollaj e lakojne fjalen "fe" apo "besim" disa anetare, desha tu shtroj nje pyetje direkte per diskutim qe ka per qellim te perkufizoje qarte e sakte fjalen "fe" apo "besim".
> 
> Cfare eshte feja per ju?
> 
> Ju ftoj te gjithe te jepni mendim, qofte edhe i gabuar, e rendesishme eshte qe ky mendim te jete mendimi juaj personal.
> 
> Albo*






> Kuptimi dhe perkufizimi i fese. 
> 
> Fjala fe eshte aq e nderlikuar saqe nuk ka fushe brenda veprimtarive njerzore e cila nuk perfshihen ne te.Pikerisht per kete fakt shkencetaret dhe dijetaret kane dhene nje perkufizim te saj duke u bazuar dhe ne qellimin e krijimit te njeriut.
> 
> Pra sipas teologeve dhe shkencetareve islame feja i pergjigjet kuptimeve *(1) Adhurim* (lidhje dhe njohje e Zotit ) *(2) Nenshtrim dhe Bindje* (per te perputhur vullnetin e njeriut me ate te Zotit), *(3) Drejtim jete, (detyra dhe porosi) (4) Shperblim dhe Denim*(sipas veprave te tuaja).Pra vete jeta e njeriu permban brenda saj detyra dhe deshira te cilat duhet te udhehiqen nga vullneti HYJNOR qe te mos te demtohet njeriu, kjo krijese e larte.
> 
> *(1)-Adhurim* (lidhje dhe njohje e Zotit)
> 
> *"Mesoje se ska Zot tjter pervec Allahut" (sure Muhamed) 
> ...

----------


## Fjala e drejte

> _Postuar më parë nga DeuS_ 
> *...dhe pasi ti pergjigjeni pyetjes se mesiperme, e cila rrjedh nga debatet e fundit ketu, pergjigjuni edhe pyetjes time :
> 
> Perse ka kaq shume fe ne bote ?
> 
> Mos te dalim pastaj qe kush eshte e drejte dhe kush jo ...
> 
> Pergjigja ime per ty : " Feja eshte shkolla e Besimit ne ZOT , e cila ne realitet nuk vlen te quhet ndryshe pervec se , faktori kryesor i luftes "*





> Pse ka shume fe ne bote!?
> 
> 
> Shpesh degjojme shprehjen qe fete jane si partite! 
> Ose pyetjen pse ka shume fe sot ne bote?.
> Keto pohime ose pyetje kane nje fare te drejte sepse perderisa Zoti eshte nje edhe feja duhet patjeter qe te jete nje.Per te shpjeguar realitetin pse sot ka shume fe iu referova ajetin te kuranit ku thuhet 
> 
> *2:213.
>  Njerëzit ishin një popull (të fesë së natyrshme islame) e (kur u përçanë) All-llahu dërgoi pejgamberët përgëzues dhe qortues, dhe atyre Ai u zbriti edhe librin me fakte të sakta për të gjykuar në atë që u kundërshtuan ndërmjet veti.*
> ...

----------


## Fjala e drejte

> _Postuar më parë nga liveintwoplaces_ 
> *Cfare eshte feja? Feja ne pergjithesi eshte dicka njerezore, pra e krijuar nga njerezit, por e veshur me nje mantel Hyjnor. 
> 
> Feja eshte lufte,
> 
> Feja eshte percarje,
> 
> Feja eshte urrejtje,
> 
> ...





> Feja e vertete dhe karakteristikat e saj 
> 
> *a)Feja e drejte dhe e vertete eshte vetem nje si pasoje i te qenurit te Shpallesit te saj Nje (ZOTIT).
> 
> b)Feja konsiderohet e vertete kur ajo e ka burimin e saj nga hyjnorja dhe jo nga njerzorja.
> 
> c)Te predikoje ne themel te saj Besimin ne nje Zot dhe largim nga idhujtaria dhe adhurimi i krijesave qofshin keto njerez planete kafshe ose sende.
> 
> d)Te predikoje per egzistencen e botes materiale dhe ideale ose shpirterore (duke marre prej te mirave te tyre dhe u lerguar prej te keqijave te tyre)
> ...

----------


## Fjala e drejte

> _Postuar më parë nga liliella_ 
> *feja eshte nje treg shit-bleres 
> 
> ca blejn mekatet 
> ca shesin fajet*





> FEJA 
> 
> .Egzistenca si ide, eshte absolute e pavarur dhe relative e varur 
> Egzistence absolute e pavarur eshte Zoti i cili eshte krijuesi i qiejve dhe tokes dhe gjithckaje qe eshte egzistence relative e cila eshte e varur prej tij.Egzistenca relative e varur jane krijesat si natyra me cka ajo permban ne veten e saj qofshin ato te vdekura ose te gjalla si njerez kafshe planet yje kafshe dhe cdo gje tjeter.
> 
> Njeriu bashke me jeten e vet eshte nder krijesat me delikate.Ai me gjithe ngjashmerine qe ka me krijesat e tjera ne natyre perseri ka dicka te vecante e cila e dallon prej tyre.Kjo eshte aftesia e te menduarit dhe aftesia e te zgjedhurit te gjerave me vullnet te lire, pra aftesia per te qene qenie fetare .
> 
> Natyra e tij me te cilen e krijoi Zoti qe ka aftesi dhe ndjenja per te qene qenie fetare e ka cuar ate tek Egzistenca e Zotit pavarsisht nga zhivillimi i tij intelektual, shkencor ,emocional dhe material, ashtu si nuk do te kishte folur asnjehere ai po te mos kishte pasur ndjenjen natyrale per te folur.
> 
> ...

----------


## Albo

Deus nuk e merr mundimin ti pergjigjet pyetjes se cfare perfaqeson feja per te, por nuk nguron te pyesi perse ne bote ka kaq shume fe. Si mund te pyesesh per "fete" e botes, kur nuk ke te qarte se cfare perfaqeson Feja?

liliella me komentin e saj e ben te qarte se asaj nuk i intereson te dije se cfare eshte feja per aq kohe sa ajo e ka nje paragjykim ne mendje per te. Eshte mire kur njeriu i ve emrin gjithckaje ashtu sic i vjen atij per mbare apo jo?

liveintwoplaces me perkuzifimin e saj per fene, besoj se ka bere qe te rrotullohet Karl Marksi dhe Lenini ne varr. "Feja eshte opium per masat", e ka thene Karl Marksi. "Socializmi ka nevoje per njeriun e ri te zhveshur nga cdo moral dhe te indoktrinuar me parimet komuniste" ka thene shoku Lenin. Eshte interesant te deshmosh se si mund te jesh edhe e krishtere edhe te perqafosh idete komuniste ne te njejten kohe.

Shpresmiri mundohet te justifikoje qendrimet e krereve te institucioneve fetare ne te shkuaren apo te ardhmen, duke bere keshtu te qarte se qendrimet e gabuara te krereve te nje komuniteti fetar nuk perfaqesojne gjithe besimtaret e atij komuniteti. Njerezit e kane me te lehte te pergjithesojne fajin per te perligjur bindjet e tyre, apo jo Shpresmir?!

Fjala e drejte ka sjelle disa pershkrime siperfaqesore te asaj qe e karakterizon "fene" sipas tij, por nuk na ka shprehur qarte se cfare perfaqeson feja ne vetvete.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Besimi* është _ndjenjë_ para se të jetë teori, e cila pranohet në bazë të argumentit. 
Besimi është _ndjenjë zemre_, para se të jetë filozofi racionale.

Nëse mund të përdorim krahasime këtu:
Njeriu është hije, e cila ekziston në tokë sa ka diell në kupën qiellore.Kur dielli perëndon, edhe hija shuhet.
Njeriu ekziston me ndihmën e *Zotit*,i cili furnizon ekzistencën e tij dhe kur ky furnizim ndërpritet, jeta e njeriut mbaron. 
*Feja* është :
* Besimi,
* Veprimi i mirë,
* Këshillimi i njëri-tjetrit me të VËRTETËN , të drejtën.
* Këshillimi i njëri-tjetrit me durim dhe qëndrim të fortë .


*PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## DeuS

> _Albo tha :_
> *DeuS nuk e merr mundimin ti pergjigjet pyetjes se cfare perfaqeson feja per te, por nuk nguron te pyesi perse ne bote ka kaq shume fe. Si mund te pyesesh per "fete" e botes, kur nuk ke te qarte se cfare perfaqeson Feja?*


Ndoshta une shkruaj ne gjuhen arabe qe ti arrin te mos e kuptosh ! Pyetja ime rrifte diku me larg... rrifte tek perdorimi i fese si vegel ne realitetin kaq te hidhur qe jetojme cdo dite . 

Megjithate po ta perseris edhe nje here pergjigjen time ( postimi 2 ) ne menyre qe ta lexosh me qarte . ( e perktheva ne shqip  :ngerdheshje:  )
Kete pergjigje do te te jape kushdo individ ( si lliliela , Livingintwoplaces etj ) i cili nuk eshte i obsesionuar ne nje bote enderrash por qe e gjykon realitetin duke e pare si e zeza ne te bardhe. 

_Ja edhe pergjigja ime qe te paska shpetuar pa lexuar :_




> Pergjigja ime per ty : " Feja eshte shkolla e Besimit ne ZOT , e cila ne realitet nuk vlen te quhet ndryshe pervec se , faktori kryesor i luftes "



Kurse pyetjes time : "Perse ka shume fe ne bote" ...i eshte pergjigjur Fjala e Drejte me lart duke thene :





> Shpesh degjojme shprehjen qe fete jane si partite! 
> Ose pyetjen pse ka shume fe sot ne bote?.
> Keto pohime ose pyetje kane nje fare te drejte sepse perderisa Zoti eshte NJE edhe feja duhet patjeter qe te jete NJE.


Sqarimet e metejshme jane humbje kohe !

----------


## bardhi77

ZOTI M'FALT se du me e than nji fjal.


feja asht POLITIK.
n'koh t'lasht kur asht shpik feja nuk ka pas asnji parti,dhe prandaj kan shpik fenat qe me e ba popullin me besu diku.
ndersa sot nuk kana nevoj hyc per fe se kana parti boll.

----------


## Ryder

Ne fillim doja te pershendesja ata gagacat qe bijne citate nga libra fetare, qe larg qoft ti thush mos fut citate, fol mendimin tend, se te citon vllai komplet kuranin ose testamentin e ri dhe e fut ne forum. 
Nga keta viktima te lavazhit trunor, dallohet rezultati me i madh qe feja ka dhene ne njerezimin modern...(pa mohuar edhe rezultatet pozitive si ca rregulla morale etj.) 

Por per ta mbledhur ne nje fjali, Fete ne pergjithsi jane forma primitive te shkences, botekuptimit dhe interpretimit te natyres te trasheguara ne forme mitologjike dore me dore nga shoqerite primitive qe e benin diellin zot (ky ishte kulmi i shkences atehere...ata kaq dinin)...deri tek brezat tone qe prap e bejme diellin zot, por aq ZGJEDHIM te dime.  
Pamjet mbi fene jane i vetmi vend ne te cilin bie dakort me Karlo Marxon.

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *liveintwoplaces me perkuzifimin e saj per fene, besoj se ka bere qe te rrotullohet Karl Marksi dhe Lenini ne varr. "Feja eshte opium per masat", e ka thene Karl Marksi. "Socializmi ka nevoje per njeriun e ri te zhveshur nga cdo moral dhe te indoktrinuar me parimet komuniste" ka thene shoku Lenin. Eshte interesant te deshmosh se si mund te jesh edhe e krishtere edhe te perqafosh idete komuniste ne te njejten kohe.*


Se pari do thoja se me ben shume pershtypje qe pas kaq kohesh ne forum, dhe pas kaq e kaq nderrime mendimesh qe kemi bere se bashku, te mendosh se jam femer. :i hutuar:   Emrin tim te plote gjithashtu, e kam shkruan ne profilin tim pothuajse qe ne fillim. Megjithate nuk ka problem, le te futemi ne teme.

Jam i krishter, dhe jam nga ata te krishtere qe perpraresia ne jeten e tyre eshte Krishti, askush tjeter dhe asgje tjeter. Jam nga ata qe jetojne nepermjet jetes se Tij. Jam nga ata qe kane rene ne dashuri me Te, jam nga ata qe e gjejne lumturine vetem ne Te. Por a do te thote kjo se feja nuk eshte opium? A do te thote kjo se feja nuk fanatizon njerezit, a do te thote kjo se feja nuk i mban njerezit ne erresire? A do te thote kjo se feja nuk eshte nje shpikje njerezore? A do te thote kjo se feja nuk perdor emrin e Zotit, per interesat e veta? A do te thote kjo se feja nuk abuzon ne emer te Zotit? Le te shohim paksa histori biblike.

Megjithese Zoti kishte zgjedhur popullin e Tij dhe donte te tregonte madheshtine e Tij nepermjet popullit te Tij, ishte pikerisht ai popull qe abuzoi ne emer te Tij, ishte ai popull qe u largohej vazhdimisht nga Perendia. 

Le te marr me radhe disa raste qe tani vijne ne mendjen time. Ishte ai popull qe kur Perendia e drejtoi ne shkretetire, filloi te adhuronte demin e arte, ishte ai popull qe per 40 vjet ne shkretetire nuk i bindej Zotit te tij, brezin e vjeter te te cilit Perendia e denoi duke mos e lene te kalonte ne token e premtuar.

Ishin kreret fetare qe perndiqnin dhe vrisnin profetet qe Perndia dergonte per te kthyer popullin e Tij ne rruge te drejte, dhe te gjithe keto profete i vrisnin ne emer te Perendise. A te kujtohet se c'fare bene bijte e Elis kur ishin ne lufte me filistenjte dhe pane se ata po e humbnin luften? Shihe pak se sa qarte duket ne kete rast mentaliteti fetar, abuzimi ne emer te Zotit. Ata menduan te marrin arken e Zotit (per te gjithe ata qe nuk e dine, arka e Zotit ishte nje bekim per popullin izraelit, dhe fitonin ne cdo lufte qe benin me armiqte e tyre), duke menduar se Zoti do ishte me ta, dhe do t'i ndihmonte te fitonin luften. Ata ishin kaq te paturp sa qe mendonin se mund te lidhnin Zotin ne kete menyre. A nuk ndodh e njejta gje edhe sot? C'do zemer e sinqerte do ta kuptoje se e njejta gje ndodh edhe sot. Sot fetaret frikesojne njerezit e thjeshte duke u vene ligje dhe tradita njerezore atyre, por te paraqitura si rregulla te ardhura nga vete Zoti.

Le te vazhdojme edhe pak me histori biblike. A nuk ishin farisenjte udheheqesit fetar te popullit te Perendise? Pra, a nuk ishin farisenjte mesuesit e popullit se si te ndjeke Perendine, a nuk ishin ata qe i njihnin shkrimet permendesh? Cfare beri Krishti kur erdhi ne toke? Le te mos pergjigjem tani per tani dhe te mundohem te fus pak imagjinate.

Le te supozojme se vjen Krishti ne toke, por jo me qellimin qe ka tani per te gjykuar boten, por me qellimin e ardhjes se Tij te pare. Le te supozojme se vjen ne Itali, apo ne Greqi. Le te kthehemi pak mbrapa, para rreth 2000 vjetesh. Cilet ishin ata qe Krishti u foli shume ashper dhe qe i quajti hipokrite? Pergjigja eshte: udheheqesit fetar te asaj kohe, farisenjte dhe saducenjte. Cilet ishin ata qe e ndoqen Krishtin? Farisenjte dhe saducenjte, te cilet ishin UDHEHEQESIT E POPULLIT TE PERENDISE. Cilet ishin ata qe e kryqezuan Krishtin? POPULLI I ZGJEDHUR I PERENDISE. Me cilet u be shoku me i mire Krishti? Degjoni me kujdes, dhe i paralajmeroj fetaret e forumit, te mos skandalizohen. Krishti u be shoku i prostitutave dhe tagrambledhesve (per ata qe nuk e dine, do doja t'i krahasoja tagrambledhesit e atehershem me mashtruesa, fajdaxhinj etj.) Po, po, mos u cuditni, Krishti sot nese do zbriste ne toke, nuk do behej miku as i Papes, as i Kristodhulos, dhe as i ndonje lideri tjeter fetar, por do behej miku i shtresave me te uleta, ose me mire do behej miku i atyre qe do kishin nje zemer ta paster, nje zemer te krijuar per te dashuruar Krishtin, per ta adhuruar Ate. 

Te permend pak edhe histori jo biblike? Shume shkurt, pasi me duket se u zgjata shume. A nuk ishte Kisha katolike qe perndoqi te gjithe ata te krishtere qe nuk donin te beheshin pjese e atij sistemi fetar? A nuk ishtin kreret e protestantizmit (Luter, Zwigli, Calvin) qe ndoqen dhe persekutuan te gjithe ata qe nuk deshrionin te beheshin pjese e atij sistemi te ri fetar? Dhe te gjitha keto gjera, mos harroni, jane bere ne emer te Zotit. A nuk e perdornin pra udheheqesit fetar fene si opium? Le te pergjigjet kushdo ne zemren e vet.


Por a do te thote kjo se brenda sistemit te organizuar fetar nuk ka njerez qe e duan Perendine me gjithe zemren e tyre dhe me gjithe shpirt? Mos dalte kurre nje gje e tille nga goja ime. Sot ka me qindra e mijera qe ne zemren e tyre kane vetem Zotin, dhe njerez te tille fatmiresisht kam njohur edhe ne kete forum. Lavdi Zotit. 

Edhe nje sqarim te vogel, mund te jem kunder fese por nuk jam kunder kishes se Krishtit. Sic e ka thene edhe Shpresmiri, kisha e Krishtit eshte e gjalle. Kisha e Krishtit pra, eshte nje organizem i gjalle, eshte nje trup i gjalle, por fatkeqesisht kur sot dikush permend fjalen kishe, njerezve u vijne menjehere ne mendje godina dhe tempuj te ndryshem. Kjo eshte fatkeqesia me e madhe qe i ka ndodhur sot Krishterimit. Kisha nuk eshte nje godine, nuk eshte nje tempull, nuk eshte nje salle, kisha eshte nje specie e vecante, eshte nje specie me origjine hyjnore, qe nuk ka te beje aspak me krijimet njerezore, me sistemet fetare. Eshte e veshtire per t'u kuptuar kjo gje qe po them, por nese nuk na i hap syte Zoti, une nuk mund te bej asgje me shume. Kisha eshte nje krijese e Perendise dhe si e tille ajo ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete qiellore, ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete e paster, ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete gjithmone e shenjte.

Duke e mbyllur, dua te shpreh keqardhjen time qe shkrimi im u be kaq i gjate dhe si rrjedhoje, i merzitshem per t'u lexuar deri ne fund, por besoj se ata qe jane te interesuar, si ata qe duan te me sulmojne, si ata qe duan te marrin edhe nje opinion tjeter, do ta lexojne deri ne fund. 

me respekt, 

liveintwoplaces (i gjinise mashkullore  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## FLORIRI

Feja per mua eshte ligji i vetem qe nuk ka kunderthenie ne te,dhe i vetmi ligj qe llogjika e shendoshe nuk mund ta kundershtoje,dhe ky ligj eshte  vetem prej zotit po te permbushi dy kushtet e mesiperme.

----------


## INDRITI

> _Postuar më parë nga liveintwoplaces_ 
> *Cfare eshte feja? Feja ne pergjithesi eshte dicka njerezore, pra e krijuar nga njerezit, por e veshur me nje mantel Hyjnor. 
> 
> Feja eshte lufte,
> 
> Feja eshte percarje,
> 
> Feja eshte urrejtje,
> 
> ...




A ESHTE FEJA OPIUM?



Është i papranueshëm pohimi se feja është opium. Përkundrazi, feja në qenësinë e saj është detyrë, obligim dhe përgjegjësi. Ajo nuk është shfrenueshmëri dhe braktisje, e as ikje nga përgjegjësia, prandaj edhe nuk është opium. Feja është punë, jo përtaci: "Thuaj: Punoni, All-llahu do ta shohë punën tuaj..." (Et-Tevbe, 105). Ne e rekomandojmë tevvekkulin, por jo pasivitetin. Tewekkuli (mbështetja në Zotin) kërkon vendosmëri, shfrytëzimin e të gjitha mundësive, dhënien e të gjitha forcave dhe shfrytëzimin e të gjitha shkathtësive, pas të cilave vjen mbështetja në caktimin e Zotit dhe urdhëresën e Tij: 

"... E kur të vendosish, atëherë mbështetu në All-llahun..." (Âli Imrân, 59). Pra, së pari vendimi i fuqishëm. 

Këtë e shohim edhe nga fjalët e Pejgamberit të Zotit një beduini i cili deven e tij e la jo të lidhur duke thënë se është mjaft që është mbështetur në Zotin: "Lidhe, e tek pastaj mbështetu!" d.m.th. jepe tërë atë që mundesh nga vetvetja që të të lidhë, e vetëm atëherë mbështetu në Zotin. 

Feja, në të vërtetë është zgjuarsi e përhershme, përplot kujdes, vetëkontroll dhe dhënie e llogarisë me vetveten në çdo punë, gjatë çdo fjale dhe mendimi, që qartë nuk janë karakteristika të konsumuesit të drogës. 

Konsumues i vërtetë i drogës është ai i cili dëshiron të ikë nga përgjegjësia për veprat e tij, i cili mashtrohet me iluzionin se çasti i tij është mbretëria e tij, se për këtë askujt nuk i përgjigjet, se nuk ka kontrollë as përgjegjësi, prandaj edhe është i lirë të veprojë çka të dëshirojë. Çfarë dallimi ndërmjet njeriut të këtillë dhe atij i cili veten e konsideron përgjegjës madje edhe për fqiun më të largët, dhe i cili, nëse kushdo qoftë mbetet i uritur në popullin e tij apo kafshës i është bërë padrejtësi, e qorton veten se nuk e ka kryer obligimin e tij. 

E dyta, nuk është i saktë pohimi se feja ka lindur në Tokë - nga rrethanat dhe nevojat shoqërore, në mënyrë që të jetë armë e një klase në luftën kundër tjetrës dhe në mënyrë që pasanikëve tua mbrojë pasurinë e tyre, kurse të varfërve varfërinë e tyre. E saktë është pikërisht e kundërta. 

Islami është revolucion kundër të pasurve, grumbulluesve të kapitalit, eksploatuesve dhe tiranëve. Haptas ka theksuar se kapitali nuk guxon të jetë vetëm në duart e të pasurve të cilët me të do të manipulojnë dhe spekulojnë, por duhet të bëhet pronë e të gjithë njerëzve: 

"Ata të cilët e ruajnë arin dhe argjendin e nuk e japin në rrugën e All-llahut, lajmëroi ata me një dënim të dhembshëm." (Et-Tevbe, 34). Ky shpenzim fillon me zeqatin prej 2,5 për qind i cili detyrimisht duhet të ndahet, kurse pastaj ndarja vullnetarisht rritet deri aty sa vetes ti lënë vetëm sa tu mjaftojë për ushqim, kurse tjetrën krejtësisht e ndajnë: 

"Të pyesin ty se çka do të ndajnë? Thuaj: Tepricën!" (El-Bekare, 219). Kjo kuptohet nga fjala "el-afwu" që d.m.th. çdo gjë që tepron nga bollëku dhe nevoja. 

Në këtë mënyrë Islami ka arritur ti lidhë obligimet e detyrueshme ligjore dhe dhëniet vullnetare të cilat mbështeten në ndërgjegjen e çdo individi, që është shumë më fisnikëruese për njeriun sesa nga ai ta marrë pasurinë e tij me dhunë dhe konfiskim. 

Islami nuk ka ardhur ta konfirmojë dhe vërtetojë dhunën e tiranëve, por, në të vërtetë ka qenë revolucion i pakompromis kundër të gjithë tiranëve, shpatë dhe luftë kundër të gjithë shtypësve dhe despotëve. 

Sa i përket akuzës se feja është reaksionare dhe klasore, që disa individë të papërudhur e shohin nga ajeti: 

"All-llahu ngriti disa nga ju mbi disa të tjerë (kundruall disave) në furnizim." (En-Nahl, 71) dhe, 

"Ne i kemi ngritur disa nga ju ndaj disa të tjerëve për disa shkallë..." (Ez-Zuhruf, 32). Të tillëve u përgjigjemi se këto ajete mund të aplikohen mbi ata në Londër, Paris, Berlin dhe Moskë po aq sa edhe mbi ata në Kajro, Damask dhe Xhide. Nëse do të shëtitnim nëpër rrugët e cilitdo nga këto qytete, do të bindeshim se në to ka të atillë që ecin në këmbë, derisa të tjerët i ngasin biçikletat apo voziten në veturat më luksoze. E çështë kjo tjetër veçse dallim i madh i bazuar në nevojat, shkallët dhe pozitat ekonomike të këtyre njerëzve. 

Dallimi ndërmjet njerëzve është dëshmi e njëmendtë të cilën askush nuk mund krejtësisht ta fshijë. Si të barazohet pabarazia!? Njerëzit qysh nga çasti i lindjes së tyre janë të pabarabartë sipas inteligjencës, fuqisë, bukurisë dhe talentit. Ata pra, lindin me aftësi të ndryshme dhe jo të barabarta. Synimi përfundimtar nga sendërtimi i të cilit kanë synuar të gjitha lëvizjet ekonomike në histori, ka qenë që të gjithë njerëzve tu ofrohen mundësi të njëjta, e jo të vijë deri te barazimi ndëmjet njerëzve. Këto lëvizje kanë shkuar nga ajo që çdo njeriu ti mundësohet shkollimi, mjekimi dhe ti sigurohet ajo që është e domosdoshme për ekzistencën e tij jetësore. Kurse tërë këtë e ka urdhëruar dhe e urdhëron feja. Sa u përket anulimeve totale të dallimeve dhe heqjes së shkallëve, konsiderojmë se do të ishte një lloj dhune dhe akt i cili do ti kundërvihej vetë natyrës e cila është e mbështetur dhe ekziston duke iu falënderuar dallimeve dhe fryteve të shumëllojshme të tokës dhe duke iu falënderuar dallimeve ndërmjet kafshëve dhe njerëzve. Dallimet, pra, janë qartë të dukshme edhe në botën bimore dhe shtazore. 

Ky është ligj i të ekzistuarit të tërësishëm, domethënia e të cilit është krejtësisht e qartë. Sikur të gjithë njerëzit të lindeshin me cilësi të njëjta dhe sipas një kallëpi dhe një modeli, atëherë aspak sdo të kishte nevojë që të gjithë të linden. Do të mjaftonte që të paraqitet një model sepse ai do të mund ti plotësonte të gjithë të tjerët. Rasti i ngjashëm është edhe me të gjitha krijesat tjera në natyrën e gjerë. Kjo vetëm do të shpiente deri te varfërimi i natyrës dhe shkatërrimi i saj sepse pasuria e saj dhe bollëku i saj janë rezultat i fryteve dhe farave të ndryshme. 

Por edhe përveç kësaj, feja nuk e ka heshtur dallimin ndërmjet të pasurve në një anë dhe të varfërve në anën tjetër, por ka urdhëruar korrigjimin e gjendjes ekzistuese. Të varfërit i ka caktuar pjesëmarrje në pasurinë e të pasurit, duke bërë të kuptojnë qartë se ky dallim ndërmjet tyre, në të vërtetë, është sprovë dhe provim: 

"Ne bëmë që njëri-tjetrin ta vëni në sprovë; a do të jeni të durueshëm?" (El-Furkân, 20). 

Ne do të shohim se çdo të bëjë i fuqishmi me fuqinë e tij. A do ti ndihmojë të dobëtit apo do ti rrahë, vrasë dhe a do të bëhet tiran në tokë. Gjithashtu do të shohim se çdo të bëjnë të pasurit me pasurinë e tyre. A do të bëjnë padrejtësi e do të shkapërderdhen apo do të jenë të mëshirshëm dhe bamirës. Do të shohim se çdo të bëjë me varfërinë e tij edhe i varfëri. Do të xhelozojë, urrejë, vjedhë dhe shpërdorojë apo do të punojë, angazhohet dhe përpiqet që ta përforcojë standardin e jetës së vet në mënyrë të lejuar dhe të drejtë ligjore. 

Feja urdhëron drejtësinë, korrektësinë dhe rregullimin e situatave dhe që të gjithë ti kenë mundësitë e njëjta. Kërcënohet me dënim të dhembshëm në botën tjetër, për të cilën thotë se në të do të jenë dallimet më të mëdha në mënyrë që të përmirësohet ajo që ka qenë jokorrekte në jetën e njerëzve në këtë botë: 

"Ahireti është, në të vërtetë, më i madh përnga pozita dhe përnga vlerat." (El-Isrâ, 21). 

Atyre të cilët e akuzojnë Islamin duke thënë se është reaksionar, u përgjigjemi se Islami ka miratuar ligje mjaft progresive në sistemin e pushtetit. Respektimi i personalitetit në Islam ka arritur apogjenë. Ai është sprovuar para Kartës për të drejtat e njeriut dhe në çdo gjë e ka tejshkuar, sepse individi në botëkuptimin islam është i barabartë me mbarë njerëzinë: 

"... Nëse dikush vret dikë i cili nuk ka vrarë askë, ose nuk ka bërë në tokë rrëmujë, sikur ka vrarë tërë njerëzinë; por kush bëhet shkaktar për të jetuar dikush - sikur tërë njerëzisë ia ka ruajtur jetën..." (El-Mâide, 32). 

Nuk vlejnë kurrfarë suksessesh, as përmirësimi i kushteve materiale jetësore, as ndërtimi, as pendat, as fabrikat, nëse me qëllim të sendërtimit të tërë kësaj pa të drejtë vritet ose bëhet dhunë kundër kujtdo qoftë sepse kjo vrasje është e barabartë me vrasjen e tërë njerëzisë. 

Islami personalitetit njerëzor i kushton rëndësi të madhe. Individi, sipas mësimit islam, ka vlerën absolute, derisa mësimet tjera politike i japin vlerë relative. Ai është i siguruar në shtëpinë e tij dhe në jetën e tij vetjake: "Nuk ka spiunim as përgojim", i mbrojtur në pasurinë, furnizimin, pronësinë dhe lirinë e tij. Çdo gjë duke filluar nga selami (përshëndetja), bërja e vendit në shoqëri për tjetrin, deri te fjala e mirë, ka vendin e vet në Kuran, i cili rreptësisht dënon çdo lloj autokracie, dhune dhe absolutizmi. 

All-llahu i madhëruar i thotë Pejgamberit (a.s.) në një ajet: 

"Ti ata nuk mund ti detyrosh..." (Kâf, 45); 

"Ti këshillo - ti je vërtet vetëm këshillues. Ti ndaj atyre nuk je detyrues." (El-Gâshije, 21-22); 

"Vërtet besimdrejtët janë vëllezër." (El-Huxhurât, 10); 

Kurani e ndalon kultin e personalitetit: 

"Mos ta trajtojmë njëri-tjetrin si zota, përpos All-llahut." (Âli Imrân, 64); 

"Zoti yt ka përcaktuar që të mos adhuroni tjetërkë përpos Atij." (El-Isrâ, 23). 

Gjithashtu ndalon britmën, karrierizmin, poshtërsinë dhe bindjen e verbër (lajthitjen) ndaj të humburve dhe thotë: 

"Shumica e njerëzve nuk dinë." (Jûsuf, 21); 

"Por, shumica e tyre nuk kuptojnë." (El-Ankebût, 63); 

"Shumica e njerëzve nuk besojnë." (Gâfir, 59); 

"Ata nuk ndjekin tjetër vetëm supozime dhe nuk janë tjetër vetëmse gënjeshtarë." (El-En'âm, 116); 

"Ata nuk trajtohen ndryshe, por vetëm si kafshët, madje janë edhe më të humbur." (El-Furkân, 44). 

Gjithashtu ndalon çdo diskriminim dhe racizëm: 

"Më fisniku ndër ju tek All-llahu është ai i cili më së shumti i ruhet Atij." (El-Huxhurât, 13); 

"Ai është i cili ju krijoi vetëm prej një vete." (El-A'râf, 189). 

Kuptuar shkencërisht, Islami është sintezë universale dialektike e materializmit hebraik dhe e idealizmit të krishterë, sintezë e drejtësisë së vrazhdë e cila thotë: dhëmbi për dhëmb dhe syri për sy dhe dashurinë dhe tolerancës skajore e cila mëson: kush të godet nga faqja e djathtë, ktheja edhe të majtën. 

Kurani ka ardhur të zë pozitë të ndërmjetme ndërmjet Teuratit i cili i tërë i është kthyer kësaj bote, kënaqësisë materiale në jetën e kësaj bote dhe Inxhilit i cili kërkon kthyerje të plotë të asketizmit në këtë botë. Kurani thërret në mëshirë e cila e përfshinë edhe drejtësinë edhe dashurinë. Urdhëron vetëmbrojtjen, por i jep përparësi ndjesës, pajtimit dhe faljes: 

"Por kush duron dhe fal, ska dyshim se ajo është ndër punët më të larta." (Esh-Shûrâ, 43). 

Islami nuk zgjedh zgjidhje të mesme ndërmjet dhënies së lirisë së plotë individit dhe ndalesës së saj: 

"Burrave ju takon pjesa nga ajo që e fituan ata dhe grave gjithashtu ju takon pjesa nga ajo që e fituan ato." (En-Nisâ,32). 

Individi është i lirë të fitojë, por ai nuk ka të drejtë ta marrë tërë fitimin. Në fitim ai ka pjesën e tij. Edhe i varfëri ka pjesën e vet. E merr zeqatin dhe shpenzimet prej 2,5 për qind e deri në 90 për qind me forcë ose vullnetarisht. Kjo pjesë të cilën e merr (i varfëri) nuk është mëshirë as ndarje vullnetare por e drejtë e Zotit (hakk-ull-llah) në fitim. Me këtë ndarje jashtëzakonisht të mirë, Islami individit ia ka ruajtur lirinë, kurse të varfërit ia ka mbrojtur të drejtën e tij. 

Prandaj, Kurani ka plotësisht të drejtë kur u drejtohet pjesëtarëve të vet me fjalët: 

"Dhe ashtu ju kemi bërë juve një popull të drejtë..." (El-Bekare, 43). 

Islami në çdo gjë e ka zgjedhur mjedisin e drejtë. 

Ky nuk është mjedis matematikor por dialektik, është sintezë e dy drejtimeve (të djathtë dhe të majtë) të cilët i tejshkon dhe ngrihet mbi to. Për këtë në Islam nuk ka të djathtë as të majtë, por ka vetëm "sirât", d.m.th. mjedis i drejtë, të cilin ne e quajmë Rrugë e drejtë. 

Kurani nuk na ka penguar me kushtetutë të caktuar politike apo me mënyrën e administrimit deri në hollësi të përpunuar sepse kushtet dhe situatat ndryshojnë, gjë që kërkon gjetjen e zgjidhjeve më të përshtatshme dhe më racionale për shpalljen e kushtetutës e cila do të ndryshonte me ndryshimin e kushteve jetësore. Kurani më tej ka dëshiruar që dyert të jenë gjithnjë të hapura para muslimanëve për marrje dhe dhënie nga dituritë e sendërtuara në çdo kohë, pa mbyllje në suazat e një kushtetute të caktuar. 

Për këtë, Kurani është kënaqur me porositë e përgjithshme si karakteristika të pushtetit ideal. Nuk na ka pranguar me një teori të caktuar. Kjo në të vërtetë është vetëm një nga fshehtësitë e përkryerjes së tij absolute, ndërsa në asnjë mënyrë mangësi dhe e metë. 

Kjo, nga ana tjetër, është dëshmi e qartë e bashkëkohësisë së Kuranit. 

Atyre të cilët thonë se feja do të thotë stagnim dhe prapambeturi, do tju përgjigjemi se Islami kurrë ska qenë i tillë, por përkundrazi, është fe e të studiuarit, të menduarit, zhvillimit dhe ndryshimit që shihet nga këto ajete të qarta: 

"Thuaj: Udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shikoni se si ka filluar krijimi." (El-Ankebût, 20); 

"Le të shikojë njeriu se prej çkafit është krijuar! Është krijuar nga një ujë i hedhur që del nga meskryqet dhe kraharori." (Et-Târik, 5-7); 

"A nuk i shikojnë devet se si janë krijuar, edhe qiellin se si është ngritur lart, edhe malet se si janë vendosur, edhe tokën se si është shtrirë (zgjeruar)?" (El-Gâshije, 17-19). 

Të gjitha këto janë urdhëresa të qarta për studimin e zanafillës së njeriut, kafshëve, zanafillës së maleve, Tokës, shtresave të kozmosit dhe botëve të tij. Të gjitha këto janë qëndrime të cilat përfshijnë gjithë atë që ne sot e kuptojmë me ndihmën e shkencave siç janë: gjeologjia, astronomia, anatomia, fiziologjia dhe embriologjia. 

Të gjitha ajetet e theksuara lart, në të vërtetë janë urdhra të qarta që të udhëtohet nëpër Tokë dhe të mblidhen faktet, pastaj të merren konkludimet, të zbulohen rregullat dhe ligjet për njohjen e zanafillës së çdo gjëje që ekziston. Në mbarë këtë nuk duhet frikësuar gabimisht. Islami e shpërblen me një shpërblim edhe atë i cili nga dëshira të njohë (mësojë) gabon, ndërsa atë i cili studion dhe e qëllon të vërtetën, e shpërblen dyfish. 

I paarsyeshëm është pohimi se ne kemi mbetur mbrapa për shkak të fesë, ndërsa Perëndimi ka përparur për arsye se e ka refuzuar fenë. E vërteta është se ne kemi filluar të mbetemi mbrapa atë moment kur i kemi braktisur urdhrat e fesë sonë. Derisa muslimanët fuqishëm u përmbaheshin udhëzimeve kuranore, kanë përparuar dhe kanë arritur ta krijojnë shtetin e tyre i cili shtrihej prej Atlantiku deri në Gjirin Arabik, në të cilin lulëzonte shkenca dhe në të cilin kanë jetuar dhe punuar dijetarë të mëdhenj sikur që janë Ibn Sina në mjekësi, Ibni Ruzhdi në filozofi, Ibn Hejthemi në matematikë, Ibën Nefisi në anatomi dhe Xhabir ibn Hajami në kimi. 

Bota tjetër e atëhershme nga ne mori të arriturat tona shkencore. Edhe sot e kësaj dite fjalorët astronomikë përmbajnë terma arabë të yjeve dhe hyllësive (konstelacioneve). Kështu ende aparati për destilim në frëngjishte quhet imbique, kurse nga kjo është marrë edhe folja imbiquer, nga fjala arabishte imbiik. 

Perëndimi nuk e ka sendërtuar përparimin me ateizëm, por me shkencë. Mosmarrëveshjet rreth konfliktit të fesë dhe shkencës kanë lindur nga njëmendësia e Kishës së Mesjetës, kur ajo pamëshirshëm ka qëruar hesapet me dijetarët nëpërmjet inkuizicionit. Kështu, dijetari i madh Galileu ka qenë i burgosur, ndërsa Xhordano Bruno është djegur në turrën e drunjve. 

Nuk themi se kjo nuk ka qenë keqpërdorim i fesë. Por, nuk mundemi kurrsesi ta pranojmë mendimin që për këtë duhet fajësuar edhe Islamin dhe ta mohojmë si fe. Islami në gjithë këtë është më së paku fajtor, sepse ai kurrë nuk është shndërruar në hierarki të priftërisë, sepse kurrfarë hierarkie priftërore as klerikale nuk e pranon mësimi i tij. Në Islam Zoti nuk ka vendosur ndërmjetës ndërmjet Tij dhe njeriut. 

Nga historia qartë mund të shihet se kur sundonte Islami, në të vërtetë, ishte faktori më i fuqishëm i përparimit dhe i çdo progresi. Kurani gjithnjë nxit në kërkimin e diturisë; urdhëron të studiuarit dhe me vendosmëri hedh poshtë çdo konflikt ndërmjet shkencës dhe fesë: 

"Thuaj: Zoti im, shtoma diturinë!" (Tâhâ, 114); 

"A janë të barabartë ata që dinë dhe ata që nuk dinë?" (Ez-Zumer, 9); 

"All-llahu ka dëshmuar se nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Tij, (këtë e dëshmojnë) edhe ëngjëjt dhe të diturit..." (Âli Imrân, 18); 

Siç shihet nga ajeti i fundit, All-llahu menjëherë pranë vetes i vendosi ëngjëjt dhe të diturit. 

Fjalët e para të cilat i janë shpallur Muhammedit (a.s.) kanë qenë "ikre" (d.m.th. lexo, mëso, studio, hulumto...). Kurani dijetarëve ua premtoi gradat më të larta: 

"All-llahu, ata nga mesi i juaj që besojnë dhe ata të cilëve u është dhënë dijenia, do ti ngritë në shkallë të lartë." (El-Muxhâdele, 11). 

Termi "elilmu" (dituria, shkenca) dhe sinonimet e tij përsëriten 850 herë në Kuran. 

E si mundet dikush që pas të gjitha këtyre të flasë për konfliktin e fesë dhe shkencës ose për atë se feja e ndalon shkencën!!! 

Të studiohet feja dhe të përcillet zhvillimi i saj është obligim. Tërë historia islame paraqet lëvizje të ringjalljes dhe përparim të jetës në tërësi. Prandaj, Kurani është krejtësisht i pastër nga akuzat se e ndalon shkencën: Ai e pranon dhe e rekomandon zhvillimin. Ai, në të vërtetë, mban qëndrimin se besimi dhe sheriati janë të pandryshueshëm, duke e bazuar këtë në parimin themelor: All-llahu është Një dhe i Vetmi dhe nuk shtohet në dy apo tre. Ky është një parim absolut. Gjithashtu e mira është gjithnjë e mirë, kurse e keqja e keqe. Kurrë vrasja nuk do të bëhet vlerë, as vjedhja vepër e mirë, sikur që as gënjeshtra nuk mund të jetë virtyt i njerëzve të mirë e të ndershëm. Në të gjitha sferat tjera feja i lë dyert e hapura për idetë, ixhtihadin në të plotësuarit dhe përparuarit. 

Thelbi i Islamit është racional dhe logjik, pranon diskutimin dhe dialogun, duke nxitur në përdorimin e arsyes dhe logjikës. Në shumë vende dhe në shumë faqe të Kuranit hasim në pyetjen: "A nuk kuptojnë, a nuk marrin vesh". Islami kërkon që ithtarët e tij të jenë "dijetarë": 

"Krijesat më të këqija te All-llahu janë shurdhmemecët, të cilët nuk duan të kuptojnë." (El-Enfâl, 22); 

"Përse ata nëpër botë nuk udhëtojnë me qëllim që zemrat e tyre ta kuptojnë atë që duhet ta kuptojnë, veshët e tyre ta dëgjojnë atë që duhet ta dëgjojnë..." (El-Haxhxh, 46). 

Nga ajetet e theksuara shihet se sa e respektojnë muslimani dhe feja e tij arsyen. Pozitiviteti dhe revolucionariteti janë nervat, respektivisht shpirti i Islamit, i cili kurrë nuk mund të jetë i prapambetur (reaksionar) dhe negativ: 

"Dhe luftoni në rrugën e All-llahut kundër atyre që ju luftojnë juve." (El-Bekare, 190). 

"All-llahu i do ata që luftojnë në rrugën e Tij në radhë si të jenë mure të fortifikuara." (Es-Sâff, 4). 

Islami kërkon luftën me jetë, pasuri dhe pasardhës (fëmijë); kërkon qëndrueshmëri dhe vendosshmëri; ballafaqim të guximshëm dhe durim në fatkeqësi. Por mbi të gjitha kërkon qëndrueshmëri të vazhdueshme. Të gjitha këto janë thelb i Islamit. 

Si është e mundur atëherë që feja me këtë elasticitet, racionalitet, me këtë shtytje për shkencë dhe të studiuarit e natyrës (së "gjallë" dhe "të vdekur"), me këtë pozitivitet dhe revolucionaritet, të akuzohet për stagnim (të jetës) dhe prapambeturi?! Akuza e tillë mund të bëhet vetëm nga njeriu i cili nuk i njeh as gjërat elementare të fesë së tij dhe i cili nuk ka lexuar asnjë shkronjë nga Kurani.
Urime per temen!

----------


## Albo

liveintwoplaces, besimi yt ne Zot eshte aq i sinqerte sa ndjenjat e nje adoleshenti dhe mendimi yt mbi fene eshte po aq i turbullt sa mendimi i nje adoleshenti. Nuk besoj se je adoleshent ne moshe, por besoj se je adoleshent dhe ende i papjekur ne besim, pasi nuk kam se si te shpjegosh ndryshe ato qe ke shkruajtur me lart.

Pa dashur te kthej temen ne nje debat mbi historine e Krishterimit, une dua te te them shkurt dhe qarte: Lindja, jeta dhe kryqezimi i Krishtit jane pjese te profecive te Dhiates se Vjeter. Farisejte e kryqezuan Krishtin, ashtu si Jude Iskarioti e tradhetoi me nje puthje, jo sepse keta ishin 'e keqja' sic mundohesh ti fajesosh ti, por SE KESHTU ISHTE E SHKRUAR NE SHKRIMET E SHENJTA! Ky ishte Vullneti i Perendise dhe ishin fjalet e fundit te Krishtit mbi kryq qe hedhin drite per kete.  Farisejte, tempulli nuk ishin "e keqja", por ishin shpirtrat e tyre qe ishin pushtuar nga djalli. Jezu Krishti u lut edhe per faljen e shpirtit te farisejve ne Kryq kur njeri prej tyre u mundua ta shtynte te mohonte qe ishte Mesiah. "Fali o Zot se nuk e dine se cfare bejne!"

*Feja nuk eshte as nje tempull, as nje simbol, as nje doktrine, feja eshte jeta e nje besimtari qe i afrohet jetes se Popullit te Perendise. Doktrina, liturgjia nuk kane per qellim te ngrejne "institucione te ngurta" sic i gjykoni ju ne mendjet tuaja, kane per qellim te ngrejne institucione te shenjta qe ushqejne Shpirtin e cdo besimtari me Trupin dhe Gjakun e Jezu Kishtit.* 

Ti perkasesh nje feje, apo te kesh fe, do te thote te mos e adhurosh Zotin ne menyre individuale, por ne Kishe/xhami/sinagoge qe eshte nje bashkesi besimtaresh qe adhurojne se bashku. Adhurimi i perbashket eshte Vullneti i Perendise qe nuk deshiron ta shohi Popullin e Tij te ndare, por te bashkuar e ne paqe.

Ashtu si adoleshenti largohet nje dite nga familja, duke menduar se do te gjeje "lirine e tij", ashtu do te vije nje dite ne kohe, kur ai do te kthehet ne familjen e tij, pasi do ta kete kuptuar se nuk ka per te gjetur dashuri te pakushtezuar jashte saj.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (09-07-2018)

----------


## marcus1

> Ti perkasesh nje feje, apo te kesh fe, do te thote te mos e adhurosh Zotin ne menyre individuale, por ne Kishe/xhami/sinagoge qe eshte nje bashkesi besimtaresh qe adhurojne se bashku. Adhurimi i perbashket eshte Vullneti i Perendise qe nuk deshiron ta shohi Popullin e Tij te ndare, por te bashkuar e ne paqe.


Albo, u ktheva edhe nje here te shkrimi im per te pare shenjat e adoloshences dhe te papjekurise, por me kot. Megjithate gezohem per nje gje. Ne nuk kemi qellim per t'i mbushur mendjen njeri-tjetrit me zor, sepse nje gje e tille do na udhehqite ne fanatizem dhe ne grindje. Ne thjeshte japim mendimet tona per temen perkatese dhe secili mban ate qe i pelqen me shume, apo qe beson. Gezohem pra se duke pasur kete fryme, sado te kunderta te jene mendimet tona, ne nuk arrijme kurre aq larg sa te ofendojme njeri-tjetrin, apo te sulmojme njeri-tjetrin. 

Duke shfaqur mendimet tona pra ne kete prizem, do doja te theksoja se kurre nuk kam qene pro besimit individual. E theksoj, KURRE. Mjafton qe te kthehesh te shkrimet e mia, dhe do shohesh se jo vetem nuk jam pro krishterimit individual, por kam dale hapur kunder ketij qendrimi, qe fatkeqesisht eshte shume i perhapur ne krishterizimin e sotem. Pra fakti qe jam kunder fese, nuk do te thote se jam edhe kunder adhurimit te perbashket. Te lutem te lexosh me me kujdes shkrimin tim te meparshem dhe do te shohesh se me sa pasion e mbroj Kishen. Kisha nuk eshte nje individ, por nje grup besimtaresh qe mblidhen ne emer te Krishtit. Madje edhe ne shkrimin tim te pare, kam thene se per nje te krishter te vertete eshte me se spontane te jete pjese e nje kishe. 

Por problemi qendron ketu i dashur Albo. Ti mendon se kisha eshte kisha Ortodokse dhe Katolike. Ose me mire problemi qendron ketu; une mendoj se kisha nuk eshte as kisha Ortodokse, as kisha Katolike, as kisha Protestante. (duke mos lene pa theksuar se qe ne keto tre dogma te medha kristiane, ndodhen shume vellezer dhe motra qe i perkasin Krishtit dhe qe e duan Krishtin me zemer) Kisha pra, sic e kam thene me lart eshte nje trup i gjalle, eshte nje organizem i gjalle, eshte vajza me e bukur e botes. Eshte po aq e shenjte sa eshte edhe Krishti, eshte po aq e paster sa eshte edhe Krishti, eshte po aq e drejte, sa eshte edhe Krishti, sepse kjo kishe, nuk eshte nje sistem tokesor fetar, as nje organizate fetare, por eshte nje krijese qiellore, per te cilen Krishti u sakrifikua dhe vdiq ne Kryq per Te. Kjo Kishe eshte aq e bukur sa Krishti, pasi Krishti vete rrezaton tere bukurine e Tij mbi Te.

Gjithashtu doja te thoja se nuk me duket e drejte qe bashke me Kishen ke vene edhe xhamine dhe sinagogen. Keshtu ti me jep pershtypjen se mendon se nuk ka asgje te keqe te adhurosh Zotin me menyren e tyre, mjafton qe adhurohet ne bashkesi. Shpresoj te mos kesh patur keto gjera ne mendje.

Duke e mbyllur dua te them se Krishti nuk erdhi ne toke per te themeluar nje fe, por per te themeluar Kishen e Tij. Dhe kisha e Tij eshte e paster dhe nuk mund te njolloset dot nga papastertite fetare. 

E di qe nuk do me kuptosh dot, pasi ti mendon se une jam jashte familjes, duke quajtur si familje vetem kishen Ortodokse, por sinqerisht nuk ka asnje problem. Une per veten time di se Ke kam besuar dhe nuk me nevojitet miratimi i njerezve.

----------


## Albo

> Duke shfaqur mendimet tona pra ne kete prizem, do doja te theksoja se kurre nuk kam qene pro besimit individual. E theksoj, KURRE.


Te thuash se nuk besoj ne "besimin individual" nuk do te thote se ti beson ne ato qe shkruan. Besimi i njeriut asnjehere nuk matet me fjale, po te matej me fjale, Shpetimi do te vinte kollaj, me pranimin e Jezu Krishtit si Shpetimtar me fjale, sic mundohen ta provojne shume sekte protesta. Besimi matet vetem me jeten e nje besimtari dhe me veprat e tij.

Ti me lart lakon fjalen 'Kishe' por per ty Kisha nuk eshte nje vend i Shenjte qe mbledh njerez te shenjte ne adhurimin e Zotit. Per ty Kisha eshte cdo vend ku mblidhen dy tre besimtare se bashku per te thene nje lutje. Ti beson ne Ungjillin e Apostujve por nuk beson ne Kishen e Shenjte qe ata themeluan qe e ka gjenezen qe me vdekjen e ringjalljen e Krishtit, e vjen deri ne ditet tona. 

Sektet protestante kane nje gje te perbashket edhe pse jane me mijra: Hedhjen poshte te Trashegimise Apostolike qe Kisha Orthodhokse apo Kisha Katolike mbrojne me aq fanatizem. Prandaj feja ime eshte fe orthodhokse, kur se ti ke besim ne Zot, por nuk ke fe. Duke mos patur fe, ti sulmon jo vetem fene orthodhokse apo katolike, ti sulmon gjithe fete e botes, edhe pse nuk e ke te qarte se cfare perfaqeson feja. Per ty feja ka fytyren e nje Prifti, ka formen e nje tempulli apo Kishe, eshte nje institucion dhe jo jeta e nje besimtari.

Ka nje dallim midis besimit ne Zot dhe fese.
Besimi ne Zot eshte njohja me mendje dhe zemer e Perendise.
Feja eshte menyra se si besimtari permbush Vullnetin e Perendise gjate gjithe jetes se tij.

P.S Historia e "adoleshentit" eshte historia e njerezimit.

----------

